# North American Fish Breeders Super Specials



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

Dendrobates Auratus Frog $120.00

Albino Malawi Compressiceps $14.99
Emrald Dwarf Gourami $.99
4" Koi 2 For $10
7" Utsurimono Koi 2 For $40
8" Kohaku Koi $39.99
8" Butterfly Koi $24.99
6" Platinum Ogon $9.99
Datnioides Microlepis Tiger Fish $35.00
Spotted Puffers $5.99
Six Barred Dis $35.00
Freshwater Brown Puffer 5" $35.00
Red Turquoise 3" $14.99
Brilliant Turquoise $14.99
Pigeon Blood $14.99
Red Marlboro 5" $49.99
Longtail And Crowntail Betta $3.99
2.5" Pond Comet $1.00

New Arrival Of Plants

North American Fish Breeders
2260 Kingston Rd 
Scarborough On
M1n 1t9
416-267-7252

Mon-fri 11am To 8pm
Sat 10am To 5pm
Sun 11am To 4pm


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

^ wow what's that "telus" frog?


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

Looks like a poison dart frog... i cant remember its scientific name

sweet deal on the Bettas, Ive been seeing most places do Crowntails for 7.99!


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

the scientific name is posted.

dendrobates auratus... its the blue/black variety and probably from costa rica although you can get them for $40-50 from most breeders


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

arktixan said:


> Looks like a poison dart frog... i cant remember its scientific name
> 
> sweet deal on the Bettas, Ive been seeing most places do Crowntails for 7.99!


Crowntails are $1.99 at Big Al's Mississauga, they're on sale right now.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

BA Mississauga is the opposite side of the GTA than NAFB. Besides, I'd rather buy fish from mom 'n pop stores like NAFB than BA's any day. Don't feed the giant corporate troll...

$3.99 for a nice HEALTHY Crowntail is a great deal!



Joeee said:


> Crowntails are $1.99 at Big Al's Mississauga, they're on sale right now.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Cypher said:


> BA Mississauga is the opposite side of the GTA than NAFB. Besides, I'd rather buy fish from mom 'n pop stores like NAFB than BA's any day. Don't feed the giant corporate troll...
> 
> $3.99 for a nice HEALTHY Crowntail is a great deal!


+1 you get what you pay for trust me.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Nice deal on the 4" koi


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

The picture is a green spotted puffer, what is a "brown freshwater puffer"? Species name please? I'm guessing Tetraodon cochinchinensis (red spot puffer, sometimes called brown puffer. Asian F/W).








W


----------

